# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Open source alternatives to FreeCAD?

## lakester

I'm throwing in the towel on FreeCAD.  While I have no ME or CAD background/training, I know a bug when I see one (or many).  FreeCAD has too many, and it's too much of a frustration collecting an ever more cumbersome bunch of workarounds.

Part of the problem probably lies in the fact that I'm trying to use it on Linux and OS/X, when I suspect it's most commonly used on Windows.  I also realize that it's probably designed for someone who DOES have a CAD background, and is optimized for particular usage patterns.  The problem seems to be when you go outside well traveled paths, it just falls over.

I'll admit, I probably don't need a full-blown CAD package to do what I want to do.  *What I want to do is:

*
*Design/print the occasional SIMPLE mechanical part/tool.**Design/print specialized artsy things that mostly relate to pottery, and that originate usually from some sort of 2D vector drawing, with the intent, usually, of extruding/lofting them to simple cookie-cutter-like tools.*

Since it's on the short list of tools that seem to have proven themselves on most platforms, I think OpenSCAD will be the way to go with the first requirement.  I've just resisted the learning curve.  But..., if when I started messing around w/ FreeCAD I knew what I know now..., I would DEFINITELY have switched to OpenSCAD.

On the artsy side..., Blender?  Talk about a learning curve.  I don't know what abilities OpenSCAD may have regarding importing things and then operating upon them, so perhaps it could be an option.

*Anyways, would anybody care to share their experience/thoughts on tools for designing things, that are available on BOTH Linux and OS/X?  Preferably "open source", but if the tool is priced for a dilettante or hobbyist such as myself, then commercial stuff is a possibility.*

----------


## Mjolinor

The biggest bug in Freecad is when you delete a hidden object it crashes out. Other than that I don't find it too bad and that bug is easy to avoid.

I find that Freecad and Openscad do all of what I am needing at the moment which is functional bits for mounting stuff, boxes clips and stuff like that.

I don't think Openscad replaces Freecad it just has some bits going for it that Freecad doesn't and vice versa.

----------


## lakester

I've hit something like that.  One of its manifestations is when you delete a composite object (i.e., not a solid), the objects that were used in its composition become inaccessible.  They're listed in the tree view et al, they just are totally non-functional.

Sometimes, either when undo-ing or deleting things..., the current view transform is wacked to such a degree that even closing the current project and opening a new one doesn't fix it.  Ya gotta restart the app.

Another has to do with the differences between solids, shapes, and sketches and the differing behaviors I see between the Linux and OS/X platforms. 

On Linux, I can't get the "Thickness" (on the Part workbench) to do anything useful at all.  It generates the same error regardless of the origins of the shape/face you're manipulating.  On the Mac,  it applies the thickness, when it does anything at all, to every face of the shape selected, EXCEPT the face that was selected (with join/intersect options that had nothing to do with the settings in the tool's info box).  If you try to undo that "Thickness" object, it orphans or corrupts in some way all the objects that went into it, and bleeps up the view transform.  On both Linux and Mac, if you manually select ALL the faces of a shape, it will tell you that you haven't selected any (well, it tells you to select at least one).  Select all EXCEPT one..., well..., it still won't do anything, but it doesn't generate an error.

Another has to do with the current grid (typically on  the Draft workbench) and anything on the plane it is aligned with simply disappearing until the view is moved ever so slightly off-axis.  

Another has either the grid or related snap-to functions disappearing or not working when the objects may share points in 2-space but are completely separate in 3-space, e.g., two circles, identical XY, but offset from one another in Z, with an XY view. The grid may disappear, or snap-to is broken in the region of the XY overlap.  I realize part of this may be correct behavior, but it combines with a bug to make it rather unusable.

Periodially, when performing an operation that gives you the choices as to whether to directly produce a solid or not, it will ignore the option in that tool's info box.  It will simply ALWAYS create a solid, or NEVER create solid, seemingly based on the random contents of some place in memory.

It just goes on and on.

But I'll stop.  Promise!  :Wink: 

(oops..., quick aside:  I agree that FreeCAD and OpenSCAD potentially complement each other nicely.)




> The biggest bug in Freecad is when you delete a hidden object it crashes out. Other than that I don't find it too bad and that bug is easy to avoid.
> 
> I find that Freecad and Openscad do all of what I am needing at the moment which is functional bits for mounting stuff, boxes clips and stuff like that.
> 
> I don't think Openscad replaces Freecad it just has some bits going for it that Freecad doesn't and vice versa.

----------


## Marm

Looking at your objectives, Sketchup might be the thing for you.  It's all I use.

----------


## lakester

Yah..., that is a very popular way to go.

I'm hoping for something that works with both Mac and Linux..., but Mac-only is a possibility. 

Thx!




> Looking at your objectives, Sketchup might be the thing for you.  It's all I use.

----------


## jeex

Not open source but free of costs: 123d design (by Autocad). I have no experience what so ever with drawing programms. 

Cannot even draw a straight line in Illustrater... With 123d Design – free for download for OSX and Windows (don't know about Linux) – drawing of geometric things is very easy. Add Meshmixer to it (also Autocad) an you can make more free drawings and mods to your geometric things.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I hear that DesignSpark is quite good. Never tried it myself...

----------


## Gorf

You may wish to consider Autodesk Fusion 360.  This is their new professional 3D CAD program, but it is FREE to startups, hobbyists, and students.  Moreover, this free program is Autodesk Fusion 360 Ultimate, the top-of the line.  I think the offer is for one year for startups and hobbyists; three years for students, and they say it is renewable for both categories.  They have extensive tutorials once you have the program, and you can preview some of them on YouTube if you wish.  It is natively a 3D application, which means you design in three dimensions, although there is a capability to make two-dimensional drawings as well, and tools to convert one to the other.  It is designed to create both geometry (CAD, e.g., a house or machine) and organic (e.g.,a sleek automobile) shapes.

Of particular interest to people on this website, it not only has a 3D printing utility built in, it also has a 3-Axis CAM capability to create tool paths for applications where subtractive manufacturing makes more sense.  System requirements are 64-bit Windows or Mac.  Here is the URL for the program: http://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/overview

I have just started learning it, and I like it, but would like to add one caveat:  They will suspend your privileges if you stop logging in to  the trial version for a period, which is, I think two weeks.  I do not know if that is also true of the student/hobbyist/start-up versions, but make sure you use it frequently to  "refresh" your log-in so that you do not have to go through the reinstatement process.

----------


## RCBrust

Take a look at OnShape (www.onshape.com).  It's browser based 3D CAD from a group that came from SolidWorks.  I use SolidWorks at work and now use OnShape at home.  You can sign up for a free invite.  Simple, clean interface and all the tools you need to make simple or complex shapes.

Randy

----------


## Gorf

Thanks.   I have never used SolidWorks, although I worked at a company where many of their engineers did, and they seemed to like it very much.  I gather that OnShape is similar.   I went to their website and took a look.  The fact that it is browser-based could be important to some users who do not have sufficient computer resources to run a full-blown version.  Other than it being a beta version, which always makes me nervous (vice the Autodesk RTM Fusion), there are a few things that appear to be missing: the strong organic modeling capability---they showed only geometry---and the 3D printing and CAM utilities.  If I have misunderstood, please correct me, as this is only an impression gained from their website.

Other than that, they seem comparable in capabilities.  I have bookmarked their website, and when I get a little time will at least try it out. Thanks again for calling it to my attention.

 Just as an aside, it its a pity that all of the designers of the various graphics programs cannot settle on a standard user interface.  One not only has to learn the new controls, they also have to forget the old ones!  I suppose each one thinks his is best, and that it gives him a competitive advantage.

----------

